# Wireless Belkin Router Problem!



## Jaston (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello all,

I wonder if you can help me at all. I have a wireless Belkin ADSL modem with Wireless G router.

I have spent the last two days trying to fix this and I haven't been able to unfortuantely.

Right so here goes....

I have reset my router several times and sometimes got the option of "Internet Status: Connected" on the belkin help page www.192.168.2.1

However in the internet connections I have had the router is "aciring network address" I unfortuantely dont know what the hell this means...

I called Belkin up and they hung up on me as I dont think they knew what else to do. Tescos my ISP says that I am getting the internet. However I cant use anything when the router is connected... MSN, IE, EMAILS nothing will connect to the computer.

Can you please help me I am desperate!

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## Janden80 (Oct 8, 2007)

I had a problem almost identical to this just this week. I have a Belkin router and an ADSL modem from Embarq. Found out that the Embarq modem and the Belkin router both use an internal ip address of 192.168.2.1 I had to change the router's IP address to 192.168.0.2 That cleared the problem up and I was able to access the internet after that. My router had originally showed a status as connected to, it just wouldn't let me actually connect.


----------



## Doug Vitale (Jan 27, 2005)

Jaston said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I wonder if you can help me at all. I have a wireless Belkin ADSL modem with Wireless G router.


Are the DSL modem and the wireless router actually the same device, like this one?

http://www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/GWirelessRouters/DG834G.aspx

If not, you need to have setup like this one:












> I have reset my router several times and sometimes got the option of "Internet Status: Connected" on the belkin help page www.192.168.2.1
> 
> However in the internet connections I have had the router is "aciring network address" I unfortuantely dont know what the hell this means...


You should assign the router a static IP address...if your DSL modem is 192.168.2.1, give the router the address 192.168.2.2. Then, configure the router to give out an IP address (a process called DHCP) such as 192.168.2.3, which your PC will use and will acquire from the router when it boots up.



> I called Belkin up and they hung up on me as I dont think they knew what else to do. Tescos my ISP says that I am getting the internet. However I cant use anything when the router is connected... MSN, IE, EMAILS nothing will connect to the computer.


So are you saying that you can get fully online when you take the wireless router out of the equation? When you bought the router, did it come with a setup CD? I know that Linksys routers come with one.



> Can you please help me I am desperate!
> 
> Thanking you in advance!


The wording of your request was a little vague so I did my best.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How about both the brand and model of your modem/router; or modem and router; or modem/router and router.

And as the others have said, please specify what does work (if anything) and what doesn't.


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

if you have a ADSL modem is more likely that you need to configure your PPOE settings on your wireless router the PPOE setting are usually your ADSL user name and password


----------

